# My new puppy biting my other dog - What should I do?



## Karin Schefermann (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi 

My name is Karin and I'm new to this dog forum. We have 4-month old puppy (Sam) who keeps biting and harassing our smaller, older dog (Molly). At first we thought it will be a stage that he will get over but it seems to be getting worse. 

I keep trying to separate them and trying to get him to stop it but I'm afraid it's fueling the situation as he is getting attention when he does it. 

I just really feel sorry for Molly as she is too old to defend herself. It would be great if someone could advice me on what to do.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I would just step in and take over. Redirect him to something else, start doing some NILIF, take him out and start working on ob training, you'd be surprised how just a few short sessions of working on training can tire a pup out. What about a puppy class?

Let him know that YOU are in charge and you say when enough is enough.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Agree'd ^^^^^ and Tethering him to a piece of furniture is also a good way to teach self limiting restraint and you aren't always struggling and correcting him while he ignores you. I had a 5 months old choc. lab pup here on a 2 week boot camp and he was totally over stimulated by my 5 dogs and I immediately implimented a tethering protocol to maintain a shcedule of time when he ws allowed to play versus time he was expected to relax (ie meal times for us, nap times for the older dogs, quiet movie time for me etc.). If he would start hopping or pulling or bite at the leash he could be told to settle down firmly but calmly then ignored and with in 3 days he was self restraining. After he would settle down and usually fall asleep we would take the leash off him and he wouldn't even move. He just stayed relaxed where he was (this was usually about 20-30 minutes into the tethering exercise). 

Your older dog needs to know you have her back and will protect her. This is YOUR job as a good leader. You need to protect and serve them as much as you expect them to protect and serve you. At this stage pup goes over threshold so easily you need a good restraint protocol while you install the proper commands. By being restrained he has no choice but to leave her alone. I usually teach the "leave him alone" command and with in a month I know I can have them off lead playing in the exercise area and if I say it they walk away.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

This is all normal puppy play at this age albeit, ill-mannered, poor inhibition/self-control but, older dogs will tolerate it up to point. This is why Socialization with good role-model dogs is so important....where they learn bite inhibition and the social graces.

In another month or so, Sam's 'puppy license' will expire (when older dogs wll no longer tolerate rude behavior). When that happens, they will put him in his place rather harshly. 

As the others said, when the pup gets carried away just step between them. Make Sam back-up a half step...that shows he got the message. No reprimands or scolding. Just re-direct to another activity.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Some dogs never do expire a puppy's license. Gingerbread is like that and I've known of other dogs that are too. He will just take it and take it and make very poor attempts to defend himself. Eventually I took over because I couldn't stand to see him being harrassed anymore. When Peanut went for Gingerbread I would say "no", at first that didn't phase him, so I would pick him right up and put him in the other room for a time out. I had a zero tolerance policy and must have gotten up and down a hundred times the first day. It took weeks for that to sink in and for Peanut to give up. Every once in awhile Peanut will get charged up and go after Gingerbread, so I say- no. 90% of the time he stops immediately. The other 10% he gets put in the bedroom for a time out.

Now that we have another puppy, Peanut puts her in her place when she's being a pest. He loves playing with her too. I just have to watch to make sure the play doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## Karin Schefermann (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi 

Thank you for all your advice. I think the most important thing is that I take charge of the situation so that Sam knows who is the boss. Puppy training is definitely on the cards so hopefully this will work. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

